# 33ο Διεθνές Συνέδριο Λειτουργικής Γλωσσολογίας: Κέρκυρα, 11-15 Οκτωβρίου 2010



## nickel (Oct 7, 2010)

Το Τμήμα Ξένων Γλωσσών, Μετάφρασης και Διερμηνείας (ΤΞΓΜΔ) του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου σε συνεργασία με τη Διεθνή Εταιρεία Λειτουργικής Γλωσσολογίας (SILF) διοργανώνουν το 33ο Διεθνές Συνέδριο Λειτουργικής Γλωσσολογίας το οποίο θα διεξαχθεί στην Ιόνιο Ακαδημία, στην Κέρκυρα, από 11 έως 16 Οκτωβρίου 2010.

Θέματα του Συνεδρίου είναι : 
α) «Οι σχέσεις Γλωσσολογίας, Μετάφρασης και Διερμηνείας», 
β) «Η δυναμική των αλλαγών στη σύνταξη», 
γ) «Τα προσωπικά μονήματα στις πλέον ετερογενείς γλώσσες». 
Τις ανακοινώσεις επί των θεμάτων πλαισιώνουν μεμονωμένες ανακοινώσεις καθώς και αναρτημένες ανακοινώσεις (posters) με θέματα από τον χώρο της λειτουργικής γλωσσολογίας.

Το Συνέδριο θα τιμήσουν με τις διαλέξεις τους ο καθηγητής του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών κ. Γεώργιος Μπαμπινιώτης και ο καθηγητής του Ohio State University (ΗΠΑ) κ. Brian Joseph. Επίσης, στο πλαίσιο του Συνεδρίου θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Τρίτη 12 Οκτωβρίου 2010 στις 8μμ στην Ιόνιο Ακαδημία ανοικτή στο κοινό εκδήλωση με θέμα «Λεξικά και Γραμματικές της Ν. Ελληνικής» και ομιλητές τους κκ. Γεώργιο Μπαμπινιώτη, Επίτιμο και Ομότιμο καθηγητή του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών, και Χρήστο Κλαίρη, Επίτιμο Καθηγητή του Πανεπιστημίου Paris Descartes της Σορβόνης.

Σχετικές ιστοσελίδες:
http://www.dflti.ionio.gr/el/node/1440
http://silf2010.com/
Πλήρες πρόγραμμα: http://www.dflti.ionio.gr/files/Programma.pdf

Στα προσωπικά μου ενδιαφέροντα (αν και εκτός της γεωγραφικής μου εμβέλειας):
Τρίτη 12, 12.00-12.20: J.C. Herreras _Le pouvoir de l'anglais dans l'Espagne plurilingue_
Τετάρτη 13, 10.00-10.15: J. Schön _Idiotismes, traduction et (un peu de) psychanalyse_
Πέμπτη 14, 17.10-17.30: Th. Moisiadis _Issues in methodology of etymological lexicography: The case of Modern Greek_
Παρασκευή 15, 16.30-18.00: _Visite guidée de la vielle ville (à pied)_


----------



## Leximaniac (Oct 7, 2010)

Κι εμένα μ' ενδιαφέρουν τα 2 από τα 3 που αναφέρεις:

Τετάρτη 13, 10.00-10.15: J. Schön _Idiotismes, traduction et (un peu de) psychanalyse_
Πέμπτη 14, 17.10-17.30: Th. Moisiadis _Issues in methodology of etymological lexicography: The case of Modern Greek

Αν όλα πάνε καλά με το γραφείο λέω να περάσω μια βόλτα να πιω και καφέ με γνωστό και μη εξαιρετέο λεξιλόγο :)
_


----------

